# Bald eagle, swan and a panther eating



## Puma

.

 I like these shots I took this weekend, but Im not sure how good they are.

 Can I get some C&C please. Again I am kinda new to photography, so any help is greatly appreciated.

#1






 #2





 #3





Thanks
-Puma-

.


----------



## Puma

.

 I think maybe #3 might be having a white balance problem,  but im not sure if thats what the problem is.

-Puma-

.


----------



## Markw

All are a bit centered.  google the rule of thirds.  Nice captures all together though.

Mark


----------



## Hawaii Five-O

Is that Florida panther in the wild or in a zoo? If its in the wild, that sure is a rare sight.


----------



## Overread

I like the eagle shot, though you have cut his legs off. That said focus is spot on his eye - very good - and composition is not too central.
The swan looks to be fairing a little worse in teh head area (red eye I think) and with the direction of movement in the shot I would prefer to see a little more photo space to the left rather than on the right - the left since that is where the bird is moving into.
The Pumer I agree, does have some colour problem - he looks wrong. That said I do like the shot - one reason is that I can't tell if it is a zoo or a wild shot since there is noting readily identifiable as man made in the shot. If its a zoo shot you get points for this - if its a wild shot you get points for finding


----------



## Puma

.

the panther is in a wildlife refuge( kinda like a zoo) its a state owned park that has animals all found in florida.

It had caught a bird that was in the area next to it. I guess the bird found its way into the cage by accident. It wasnt meant to be food for the panther.

 I was also shooting through a fence but was able to focuse right through it.

-Puma-

.


----------

